# Beer



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I like wine but it makes me tired. Lately out of the blue, I've been indulging in beer. I like it dark and I like it smooth. I am drinking Shiner Black Lager (texas) and yes I paid shipping. I also have shiner bock and Hofbrau Haus Dunkel (dark) . I will have to see if my wine imbibing partner Marishka the JG , has a liking it too. But she better have a clean beak. I don't tolerate dirt floating in my beer.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's funny , Seminole! I like the darker beers on occasion as well. I have also found the Texas lagers which are stronger than Oklahoma beers in a regular liquor store. We have found something that we both enjoy called "Not Your Father's ____" It comes in Root Beer and Ginger ale. It's Texas strength...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think you're right. It did seem stronger.. I'll have to check again tonight. Years ago we used to drink Guiness and Coke. Really good. I haven't done that in a long time.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

guiness made a Black Lager for a while that came in little 11oz bottles and it was my go-to for a while but it kinda dried up. ive been getting the itch for some IPAs lately. must be spring knocking on the door. i think Samuel Adams has a seasonal beer out right now called Cream Stout...i would give it a try. it won't disappoint


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Budweiser used to make a malt liquor back in the late 60's/early 70's. It was very smooth and went down so easy. It was the best tasting beer I'd ever drank. Bud quit making it because it didnt sell. It was a black 12oz can with little gold eagles imprinted on the can all the way around the can. Maybe someone else remembers it.
I had to go back to drinking my usual...PBR.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I can't stand the taste of beer. I like angry orchards cinnamon hard cider. But I just found out that the reason my face breaks out in blotches when I have a drink is because I'm allergic to alcohol.  I swear that has to be the dumbest allergy to have lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

CM, I never really liked beer til I lived in Germany for a few years. Cream Stout sounds good. I had to order this beer online. DD lives in Texas, maybe I can get it cheaper with her. It has to be ground shipped.?

So far Shiners black lager and shiners Bock beer are tasty. The Guiness stout in the cans is better than bottle. The can is more like tap, and it has this thing in it with co2 ?

I'm just tired of wine making me tired.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

ol trusty PBR...cant go wrong


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Are you all saying PBR is a good beer? 
Out of all the international beers available , the one I want is not available , called "Parkbrau". It was brewed not far from where we were stationed in Germany..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You remember Ballantine, and Reingold? Old names from the past.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I remember Ballantine, dont remember Reingold. I used to drink Red White and Blue beer on occasion, but it'd give me one heckuva headache, same with regular Budweiser. Old Milwaukee was good, once you got the first one down. The only light beer I liked was Miller Lite. I put a few of those down. 
I had favorite beers overseas too. Italy it was Peroni, Spain it was Damm or Estrella Dorada, Israel it was Maccabee beer. I dont remember the names of the beers in France, Portugal, Greece or Turkey. I DO remember drinking Ouzo in Greece, Sambuca in Italy and Raki in Turkey (all the same, different names in each country.) UGH never again!
I dont drink anymore, I stopped January 1991....dont miss it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I gave up the booze in 1990 when I started having seizures-thought I was waking with one hell of a hangover.So I gave up the vodka.Occasionally drink a Bud in a bottle when it's hot out but the beer has to be ice cold.I sure ain't the party animal I once was-2 beers and I'm drunk and ready for bed.Still can't get over the pic of the hen drinking wine...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea I used to be a party animal in the 70's-80's. My husband was an alcoholic/enabler. I figured if I kept up with him, I would not see him as a problem. Didn't work.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> I remember Ballantine, dont remember Reingold. I used to drink Red White and Blue beer on occasion, but it'd give me one heckuva headache, same with regular Budweiser. Old Milwaukee was good, once you got the first one down. The only light beer I liked was Miller Lite. I put a few of those down.
> I had favorite beers overseas too. Italy it was Peroni, Spain it was Damm or Estrella Dorada, Israel it was Maccabee beer. I dont remember the names of the beers in France, Portugal, Greece or Turkey. I DO remember drinking Ouzo in Greece, Sambuca in Italy and Raki in Turkey (all the same, different names in each country.) UGH never again!
> I dont drink anymore, I stopped January 1991....dont miss it.


When I was in Florence I drank Peroni and Bitburger. I tried Bitburger when I got back home and it was certainly not nearly as good in a bottle compared to on tap. Ouzo is a licorice nightmare if you have too much. I always liked old Rainier Beer or Coors for hot weather. A real good beer is Sprecher from Wisconsin. They make the best root beer and cream soda I've ever tasted too.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I like wine but it makes me tired. Lately out of the blue, I've been indulging in beer. I like it dark and I like it smooth. I am drinking Shiner Black Lager (texas) and yes I paid shipping. I also have shiner bock and Hofbrau Haus Dunkel (dark) . I will have to see if my wine imbibing partner Marishka the JG , has a liking it too. But she better have a clean beak. I don't tolerate dirt floating in my beer.


Shiner Bock and Black Lager is good. Their Hefeweizen was not for my taste. Too sour. You should try the German beer called Erdinger Dunkel.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Okay. Weizen beer is as I remember wheat beer. Not really good for drinking I don't think. I think that's what they used for Berliner Weizer's. The put grenadine in it and served it in a glass that looked like a saucer on a pedestal. With the grenadine it was good. I'm really not a "beer drinker" but more of a beer is special type drinker.

Mike, what do you think of the situation of the accessable antibiotics soon requiring a prescription. What's your plan?


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Okay. Weizen beer is as I remember wheat beer. Not really good for drinking I don't think. I think that's what they used for Berliner Weizer's. The put grenadine in it and served it in a glass that looked like a saucer on a pedestal. With the grenadine it was good. I'm really not a "beer drinker" but more of a beer is special type drinker.
> 
> Mike, what do you think of the situation of the accessable antibiotics soon requiring a prescription. What's your plan?


Some of the wheat beers are very pleasant tasting. I just get tired of all the additions of citrus/lemon and avoid those as much as possible.

In regard to antibiotics; I keep what is necessary in a cool, dark and dry place. If access to them became more difficult due to more pompous government regulations, I'd choose to do what is necessary to acquire them. From what I observe, many people seem to think the majority need regulation because of an irresponsible minority. This gives government the opportunity to obtain more power over so many aspects of our lives. I do not agree with them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thankyou, Mike. I agree to do whatever it takes as well.

I was looking on valleyvet last night and horse wormer Ivermectin is OTC, but for dogs, it's not. (Heartworm prevention and worming rounds, and something else). They make alot of money on dogs.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

A veterinarian makes $ on office visits and meds.I took a rooster to the vet in Oct.It cost well over $100 and it was for an ear infection and no tests were necessary.If you take in a sick chicken that needed tests,I'm sure it would be very expensive and I know alot of people can't afford it.My old rooster has some kind of resp issue and I bought oxytetracycline.When we can no longer buy this OTC,what are we going to do?My vet that took care of my chickens and dog,he was 10 min. away,died last year and the vet who took over his practice does not treat chickens(this is a rural area).I had to call several vets before I found one to look at my rooster and that was over 2 hour round trip drive.At least they had chicken medical experience....


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

A Doctor of Veterinary Medicine degree typically costs $28,000-$54,000 per year for in-state tuition and fees (resident rate) or $41,000-$66,000 per year (for four years) for out-of-state tuition and fees (non-resident rate). In general, tuition costs are higher for non-residents attending a state school. For example, the University of Pennsylvania[1] offers a D.V.M. for $32,450 per year for residents or $41,460 per year for non-residents. The University of California, Davis[2] charges tuition and fees of $53,000-$62,000 per year for California residents or $65,000 to 74,000 per year for non-residents.
Doctorate programs in veterinary medicine are also offered at private universities. For example, Tufts University[3] , a private school in North Grafton, MA, offers a D.V.M. for $40,528 per year for residents and $42,640 per year for non-residents.
What should be included:
A Doctor of Veterinary Medicine degree typically requires 129-156 credits and typically lasts four years. Coursework typically includes anatomy and physiology for veterinary science, animal nutrition, pharmacology, zoological medicine and public health.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> A veterinarian makes $ on office visits and meds.I took a rooster to the vet in Oct.It cost well over $100 and it was for an ear infection and no tests were necessary.If you take in a sick chicken that needed tests,I'm sure it would be very expensive and I know alot of people can't afford it.My old rooster has some kind of resp issue and I bought oxytetracycline.When we can no longer buy this OTC,what are we going to do?My vet that took care of my chickens and dog,he was 10 min. away,died last year and the vet who took over his practice does not treat chickens(this is a rural area).I had to call several vets before I found one to look at my rooster and that was over 2 hour round trip drive.At least they had chicken medical experience....


There is always a way to get antibiotics. Mexico and India have lovely antibiotics. See if you can find a New -Grad vet. Or someone starting up a business. I think mine had just opened his own place and he was more than happy to look at my chickens. Since then, 2-3 years ago, he's been getting more and more knowledgeable.


----------

